# MK3 Caliper Rebuild DIY needed



## DillonS (Mar 12, 2010)

how do i rebuild my front calipers with this kit i got from GAP??? i got a mk3 Golf from my aunt and am slowly rebuilding it. my calipers look awful and the rubber seals are torn.

can someone give me a DIY or instruction. i think you put air threw the bleeder to push the piston out and clean everything and put on the new seals. im not sure though. thanks


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

That is basically it.

Lubricate the piston with fresh brake fluid before putting it back in the caliper.

You will also want to clean the sliders and re-lube with caliper grease.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

greyhare said:


> That is basically it.
> 
> Lubricate the piston with fresh brake fluid before putting it back in the caliper.
> 
> You will also want to clean the sliders and re-lube with caliper grease.


Yep:thumbup:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Leave one or two brake pads sitting in the caliper along with a towel to cushion the caliper pistons when you blow them out.

A hand operated bicycle tire air pump puts out more air pressure than you need to blow the pistons out.

Be carefully when removing the pistons, it take very little air pressure to make them fly out (and break something or someone) if you aren't careful.

Use a green scrub pad to remove any crud stuck to the inside of the caliper cylinder walls, and the sides of the pistons.

Rinse with lots of spray brake cleaner.

I use a thin coat of brake grease (silicone based) to coat the insides of the caliper, and all rubber parts before reassembling.


----------

